# First Saturday Lime?



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

Does anyone use this in your coops/dirt runs? Is it effective? Thinking about using it in my dirt run to help with odor.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I need to check it out. I'll let you know in a few what I think.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I didn't find any scientific studies but they are not afraid to tell you it is actually lime. It's expensive but I don't see anything that makes it dangerous to use around the birds.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I am not familiar with that brand. I do use garden lime. Look over it's ingredients and cautions. If it is made for use on gardens it is safe to use.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

You can buy a 50 pound bag of lime at TSC for $3.50.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I use barn lime as part of my coop cleaning regimen. It is also tremendously beneficial for helping to balance and sweeten the manure.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think where the big confusion comes from is that there are two limes, one that is safe to use and one that causes burns. And because I haven't used it in years I can't remember which is which.


----------

